# Malawi wool jersey??



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bianchi Malawi Vintage Wool Jersey-World Cycling Productions, Inc.

I saw this the other day. I realize I tend to spend more $ on cycling clothing than every day clothing. 

Does this need to be dry cleaned?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This applies:
Jersey Care: Wabi Woolens - Quality Wool Cycling Jerseys


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

merckxman said:


> This applies:
> Jersey Care: Wabi Woolens - Quality Wool Cycling Jerseys


In your honest opinion, would an expensive sweater/jersey be worth it? World Cycling has one. Slap Bianchi and world champ bands and I'm a little interested.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have a "Coppi replica" light blue Bianchi merino wool winter jersey from Vintage Velos, bought some 12 years ago. A wonderful garment that I've never used on the bike, but with maximum casual wear style points. :thumbsup:

Have washed it on machine wool program and used "woolmark" detergent.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bianchi Malawi Vintage Wool Jersey-World Cycling Productions, Inc.

Looking at this in black.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Looks good. Should wash nicely per my instructions above.

Have you considered this Gimondi style one from Bianchi USA, btw?
Historic WOOL Jersey - Bianchi / Campagnolo - Long Sleeve | Bianchi USA


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Looks good. Should wash nicely per my instructions above.
> 
> Have you considered this Gimondi style one from Bianchi USA, btw?
> Historic WOOL Jersey - Bianchi / Campagnolo - Long Sleeve | Bianchi USA


Saw that. Not quite as conventional as the newer ones, not that I'm into fashion in the least.


----------

